# This is the end



## tbow388 (Sep 11, 2013)

Well ladies, gentlemen and all that are inbetween it is getting towards the end of the season.

At this point in the year I am ready for it all to die!!!!!!! I'm ready to hit the woods for wood. The only things I have growing now are tomatoes, bell and hot peppers, eggplant, okra and green onions.

I have put a lot of stuff up this year. Enough that I had to transfer some stuff to my daughters freezer.
I have put up around 25 quarts of tomatoes and bags and bags and bags of corn, okra, green beans, broccoli, bell-pepper, squash, zucchini, habeneros, jalepenos carrots and some other stuff.

I ended up selling around 100 pounds of tomatoes and a bunch of the other veggies. It has paid for all of my planting and fertilizing this year and the gas for the tiller. I have also done a lot of trading with a mexican restaurant for meals. They say my peppers are good tasting and really hot!! The guys at work have all gotten good veggies this summer and their wifes love me!

I learned a lot more about gardening this year from the neighbor (commercial gardener) I help down the road. He had around 400 tomato plants, 150 squash, 160 watermelon, 1000 feet of peas and green beans and is now mid greens season. You just can't read and learn the gardening that some of these old timers know!! 

Well I hope you all are doing great and have full bellies.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 11, 2013)

yes T after hot days,dry weeks and 18 hr. days i am always glad to hit the woods and get cuttin. still have lots to pick but it is slowing down.only 12 hr. days now.:smile2:
View attachment 313945
will start picking broccoli next week.


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 11, 2013)

Not for me, this year I needed what used to be my garden area for staging mature trees and plants for my buddies tree farm so, I built a 12'x24 greenhouse and plan on having fresh stuff out of there for at least two more months. Just planted three more trays of lettuce and some late cherry tomatoes...might be talking too soon but I think things will work out. Next year I might put some sort of heat in there and really go at it all winter.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 11, 2013)

Walt41 said:


> Not for me, this year I needed what used to be my garden area for staging mature trees and plants for my buddies tree farm so, I built a 12'x24 greenhouse and plan on having fresh stuff out of there for at least two more months. Just planted three more trays of lettuce and some late cherry tomatoes...might be talking too soon but I think things will work out. Next year I might put some sort of heat in there and really go at it all winter.



walt, might be to late this year but don't waste the overhead space. i've grown cukes in hanging baskets.greenbeans and strawberries will work to.


----------



## luckydozenfarm (Sep 11, 2013)

I may complain about the heat here in TX, but the fall gardens we have here are some of the best. Romaine Lettuce, cabbage, broccoli, spinach, onions, peas, cauliflower, red potatoes, etc can be grown throughout the winter here. 

I even picked sweet corn on Thanksgiving Day last year. It makes up for the fact that around August it's the Sahara desert in my field.

I got a new Jang seeder attached to my toolbar late last year and my cabbages were so uniformly spaced, I could check a ruler by it. I can't wait to see how those small lettuce seeds do in it this year.

Happy Planting


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 12, 2013)

farmer steve said:


> walt, might be to late this year but don't waste the overhead space. i've grown cukes in hanging baskets.greenbeans and strawberries will work to.



We must be thinking alike, I put in a 20' straight pipe to do hangers off of last week.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm still getting a nice, steady if smaller harvest.

Some of the "nice" gardens I enjoy driving around town and seeing how they're doing for the year have already cleaned up and rototilled for next year already!


----------

